# [2006] Disney? Please Explain the allure



## NTHC (Jun 1, 2006)

Both of our children have now been to Disney. We have experienced the Magic.  Can someone please explain to me why the hype still exists?

Why do people still consider this a vacation?  What is the appeal?

I do not consider myself old enough to be a fuddy duddy, but can someone please tell me what the reason is that people continue to flock to this location is.

Cindy


----------



## ladycody (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I cant wait to take my kids to Disney....because I think they'll love it.  I _can_ tell you that they'll be taken out of school to do it because I want them to be able to experience it all...not stand in lines.  If I have to spend all day standing in lines for the rides they'll be dying to go on, there'll be no time left for some of the other stuff (shows, tikihut, etc).  What did you find so unappealing?  (by the way, I assume you're talking Orlando?)


----------



## 2Blessed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Not to be rude,  but if you cannot undestand what the allure is, then Disney may not be for you.  It is a totally magical feeling as soon as you approach the main gate.  You just feel the magic in the air just walking around the park.  Disney appeals to dreams and the imagination.  You can easily lose your self while there.  We live in Florida, so we easily visit the Mouse at least 4 or 5 times a year.  They also have special events for the holidays, and the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot is a must do each year.  I could go on an on, and I do not consider myself a fanatic. Maybe it is just not your cup of tea.

Brenda  



			
				ladycody said:
			
		

> I cant wait to take my kids to Disney....because I think they'll love it.  I _can_ tell you that they'll be taken out of school to do it because I want them to be able to experience it all...not stand in lines.  If I have to spend all day standing in lines for the rides they'll be dying to go on, there'll be no time left for some of the other stuff (shows, tikihut, etc).  What did you find so unappealing?  (by the way, I assume you're talking Orlando?)


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

What is the allure? IMO they have taken many of the delights of childhood and made them picture perfect and larger than life. A Princess's castle, a gem of a 1900s Main Street USA with wonderful architecture, more charming and quaint than any real city, the Wild West, Adventureland, all capturing the essence of a different time and place. The resorts all have fun themes like the Old South, Polynesia, turn of the century Victorian Florida, etc. The parks have great restaurants that are quirky and fun like the 1950s restaurant, or the SCI-FI drive in, (many of which I have never tried yet). There's a thousand different things to see and do and favorite places to visit again and again. It hard for me to understand people who don't see the appeal. We go every few years and we don't even have children. Disney World is a visual and sensory feast where you are invited to leave behind worries, work, and stress and have a fun and relaxing time.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

My family drove to Disneyland almost year since I was a baby. I think I had at least 13 trips there until I was 15.  I have fond memories of "The Happiest Place on Earth."  When I arrive and walk down Main Street (either one), I am overcome with emotions and memories of happy times. It is always overwhelming, always magical.  We used to stand in lines and see the shows and my favorite ride was Dumbo. My mom used to wait patiently with me, late at night when the park was crowded and crazy.  She has since passed away (9 years ago), and whenever I am there, I am flooded with fond recollections of all the fun we had.

Maybe it's magical to me because of the memories and the great photos we have of Mickey Mouse, and all the rides and attractions before they were changed over the years.  I love it!


----------



## ilisao (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Disney is a place where the whole family can let the inner child out.  It is a place you can visit again and again and always experience something new.  I've been 27 times since it opened in 1971.  We take 2-3 vacations a year and are always looking to see something different, but we will always manage to return to Disney.

Different strokes for different folks.  I can't see the allure of Williamsburg, VA for a weeklong vacation.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Cindy,
It's the number one tourist destination, has been, and will continue to be for a long, long time. Sometimes it's a victim of its own success. If you've been there in the heat of July with crowds aplenty, yes it can take alot of the magic away. If you go during the peak times, you need to use a little strategy and planning to do and see what you want. If you'd rather shoot from the hip and just show-up and have the crowds part for you, I suggest going during the slower, cooler months (ie., Oct. Nov, Jan, Feb).
Tom

PS What do you consider a great vacation destination? Just curious.


----------



## NTHC (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Let me just say that I never meant to affend anyone by my post....I am in the vacation business and just looking for feedback.

Let me also state that my family had fun in Orlando.

We did however, experience moments when we looked at each other and laughed about the situation......two parents with 3 young children in line for a safari ride at Animal Kingdom....the kids were begging to go home and the parents were trying to convince them this was the ultimate..and two grannys in line for the water ride at Magic Kingdom....cussing because they had waited too long.  They laughed with my husband and agreed they had not seen this moment in the brochure.

Vacation to me is going someplace...anyplace and not having to do anything.
Sleeping when I want, eating when I want and and doing what I want.  That happens for me once a year.  Everything else I consider a trip.

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## Negma (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

We love Disney, but I understand the frustration based on what you wrote. I think people feel they have to do everything once they get there and end up cranky because there was no "not having to do anything time." I know this because we had trips just like that.

We love the Disney on site experience now because we try to take our time, plan down time, and utilize the fast passes whenever possible. We were just there over Spring break with huge crowds, but we had a very relaxed time. We got up early (out the door by 8) 3 times and the rest of the days when we got to it. But what my wife and I really appreciated this time was walking the boardwalk, and not seeing BurgerKings, and Hotel signs, and video stores, we were in a make believe escape world.

hope that helps (note: we will be back in Dec and then Feb. thank you DVC)


----------



## Dean (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				NTHC said:
			
		

> Let me just say that I never meant to affend anyone by my post....I am in the vacation business and just looking for feedback.
> 
> Let me also state that my family had fun in Orlando.
> 
> ...


No offense taken.  But I'd agree with the above, if you've been on a fair trip and given it a reasosnable try and have to ask, it likely isn't for you.  But you could ask that question about any favorite vacation spot, including yours.  Why do people like the Beach, Vegas, Williamsburg, etc.  It's really a personal choice and a gut feeling, no more or less.  While our vacation approach has changed over time, we still Disney as much or more now than we ever did.  And our last 3 trips were without any kids.  We try to alternate busy and quiet vacations and find Disney a busy one but less so than we did previously when we  had young children in tow.  

It's funny, my other favorite is HH on the beach.  And I mean ON he beach.  I want to be able to sit on the balcony and see, hear and smell the ocean.  Then when I get hot and tired, move inside, prop my feet up, get a beer and still see it.  I don't want to swim or get out on the beach while it's warm.  In short, I'm there to relax.  I love spending all day preparing dinner on the grill then making it happen.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				NTHC said:
			
		

> Vacation to me is going someplace...anyplace and not having to do anything.
> Sleeping when I want, eating when I want and and doing what I want.  That happens for me once a year.  Everything else I consider a trip.
> 
> JMHO,
> Cindy



You should consider just staying home.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

*Pixie Dust, Dole Whips, escape from reality, into a world of magic and make believe.*

Especially if you go when schools are in session.   :whoopie:


----------



## NTHC (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Sea Six
Perhaps a maid would make your life happier.

Cindy


----------



## Dean (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				NTHC said:
			
		

> Sea Six
> Perhaps a maid would make your life happier.
> 
> Cindy


Heck Yea, any volunteers?    :whoopie:


----------



## EAM (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

For me the magic of Disney comes from the Cast Members and imagineers who give their time and effort to bringing smiles to the faces of the guests.  I suspect there are other places these folks could work where they would be better paid.  

And sometimes people change their attitude to Disney.  The first time my son went the Magic Kingdom (age 5), he said he would rather go to the beaches and the swamps.    He thought fishing in the winter and catching no fish was more fun than Disney World.  The next time we went to Orlando, we went to Sea World but no other theme parks; instead we went to the Disney Nature Preserve, Blue Springs park, etc.  A few years later we went to Epcot and had a great time.  Then a year or so later we went to MGM and Animal Kingdom.  This past year we managed to spend a little time in all four theme parks in one week.  We had so much fun we want to go back again year after year now.


----------



## geekette (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

There are those of us that know that Disney isn't right for us.  we just wanna understand what the pull is.  

From your posts, the common theme is magic and belief.  

I think for me, that's why I don't get it - I don't have warm Disney memories as a kid.  Never believed in Mickey Mouse or magic, didn't dream of being a princess.  I was an athlete so didn't get to watch Saturday morning cartoons.  Guess I missed out.  

All of the major parks have the kinds of areas described, but not many recognizable characters.  Is that it - is it lovable characters from kid hood?

Growing up, we went to most every amusement park in the country in existence at the time that was near enough our route to stop for a day.  Great Americas, Six Flags, Cedar Point, Kings Island, Carowinds, Silver Dollar City.  At the time, Disney wasn't GA so would be cost-prohibitive with 3 kids wanting to ride coasters.   We also never went as far south as Florida (one spring break I went to FL).  

Dad taught a school in Anaheim when I was a surly teen on a forced trip with Mom and Dad at 17.  UGH.  Too late for Disney.  

I also want to go Anywhere and relax.  NOT home. That's not relaxation, that's having to do projects you've been putting off    Don't really want to go the same place every time.  I dig the beach and the mountains.   Most any beach, most any mountain.  Small towns in faraway places.  Dining in major cities of the world.  Gimmee volcanos and glaciers and large expanses of water and desert.  Amusement park?  nah, done that.  

While I may not understand the Disney magic, it doesn't make me any less deserving of a fine vacation where I can do whatever I want.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

We loved Disney. Still like it - in very small doses - but it is but a shadow of the original now at 4 or 5 times the cost.  Like far too many companies they are trying to be everything to everyone and have totally lost the great focus they used to have on their core products - the parks and the films.  Now they do nothing the best anymore and much of it is barely passable but they charge like its gold.  It simply isn't worth the premium anymore although it certainly once was. 

There are plenty who buy in to the sales pitch so they are in no danger of running out of customers anytime soon. Hey, people buy into overpriced timeshares too so it's all in percieved value to the buyer.  If you like it thats great but those who really "don't get it" actually "get it" very well indeed and the true believers don't like to hear that.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Now I don't get it! Given your idea of a vacation, Disney must be the best place on earth for you.   I love to stay on the property.  They have terrific food and  entertainment with great accomodations, unique shopping, saloons and dance halls and a huge variety including the Disney Institute.  If I read your post correctly, your concern relates to your experiences at the theme parks.  Well some people don't like theme parks.  If that's the way you feel, no problem but you're painting with too large of a brush.  Many people go to Disney and never set foot in the park.  Of course, the decor reflects Disney characters but they shouldn't be a problem.  After all the decor has to resemble something.   The point I want to make is that "Disney" is more than the theme park and I can't think of any other place where you can do anything you want in more comfort than on Disney property.My biggest complaint is that I eat too much while I'm there.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

It different strokes for different folks.  I'm probably old enough to fit in the fuddy duddy category, although I'd prefer not to be labelled that way.  We've been to Disney 4 times, once at Disneyland in California and three times at Disneyworld in Florida.  We've enjoyed every visit and may go back some day.  We don't do the rides much, but there are so many other things to do there.

I've also been on vacations where there was no schedule, no set plans.  Take off the watch, eat when you're hungry, sleep when you're tired, and just enjoy yourself.  Those are fine too, but were probably more enjoyable before retriement when there was the pressure of the job to get away from.

Why does the hype exist?  It's Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Pluto, rides, exhibits, restaurants, laser shows, and on and on and on and on . . .  It's the magic.


----------



## ilisao (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

You said: 





> We did however, experience moments when we looked at each other and laughed about the situation......two parents with 3 young children in line for a safari ride at Animal Kingdom....the kids were begging to go home and the parents were trying to convince them this was the ultimate..and two grannys in line for the water ride at Magic Kingdom....cussing because they had waited too long. They laughed with my husband and agreed they had not seen this moment in the brochure.



I will be honest, I don't feel sorry for any person who complains they've waited too long in lines.  If you are going to put out a substantial sum of money on a trip, then you do your research.  Lines at Disney are not one of life's great surprises.  I also have little tolerance for those who don't heed their children's cues as to when enough is enough.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I think there are lines everywhere and Disney is no different than Maui.   I love Maui in the since you can sit on the beach and relax and read a book but have you ever tried to go to dinner without a reservation in the middle of summer.  Table waits are horrible.  So I don't see it being different.  I think, it really comes down to how often you can vacation per year and what you prefer to do.  We go to Disney to experience the Magic and it definitely isn't what I call a relaxing vacation but we still go because we love it.  We go to Maui to sit and do nothing...


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

John,
could you give a few examples?  I went to Orlando/Disney as an adult four years ago for the first time and really don't have anything from the past to compare to.

Thanks.



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> Like far too many companies they are trying to be everything to everyone and have totally lost the great focus they used to have on their core products - the parks and the films.  Now they do nothing the best anymore and much of it is barely passable but they charge like its gold.  It simply isn't worth the premium anymore although it certainly once was.


----------



## DorotaG (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I love Disney! My children love Disney! (Although the 12 year old now thinks that she is too mature for WDW, but I know it is only a phase and it will pass) But, unfortunatelly my DH hates Disney (at least he claims to hate Disney, but I have seen him having more fun then he would ever admit to). I gave up on convincing him. Now he has an option: to come with us and have fun or stay home when we go. This coming October he will be staying home. We are still going, my parents are coming with us, for the first time. I made wonderful plans, only 3 days in the parks (2 for Grandma and Grandpa), but we have something exciting to do every day. We will also have time to relax.  My husband may still change his mind when we get closer to the date.

And next year we are going again! We have 3 bedrooms at Orange Lake, and so far it is only 3 of us: myself and 2 children.


----------



## calgal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I went to Disneyworld with my kids for the first time this spring break. I felt more like I was sightseeing in a new and exciting city rather than vacationing. There was so much to see and do. We are going back next spring break to do and see some more. I bought my Marriott Cypress Harbour week as a Marriott "trader", never expected to be using it 2 years in a row.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Our first Disney experience (before the trip) was an ill-planned Christmas trip.  After over 2 hours wait for a ride, we watched a couple of shows, and left the next day for Everglades.  We were in Heaven !  We vowed never to go back to Disney.  Fastforward 15 years with two kids and a TIMESHARE, we reluctantly gave in and went.  We have been going yearly for four years !  I think living comfortably in a timeshare with downtime, well prepared, and seeing the kids's eye glow made it for me.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Big Matt said:
			
		

> John,
> could you give a few examples?  I went to Orlando/Disney as an adult four years ago for the first time and really don't have anything from the past to compare to.
> 
> Thanks.



When DW opened and for about 15 years after part of the magic was the total comitment to making the guest unaware of the process that created the experience. It was handled after hours, below ground - never did you see a painter or hardly ever a dropped cup - they "magically" were just done. At one time there were 4 employees for every 10 guests. The attractions were all new and even those that weren't were so perfectly maintained that you thought they were. I even bemoan th change from the A-E tickets to the buffett lines of today as I feel that really degraded the park experience. Those tickets forced guests to spread out over all the various attractions rather than lining up in never ending queues for the top 10-15. There was no need for early entrance or fast pass as the tickets naturally spaced out the demand. 

Like every company they had to cut back on upkeep and haven't stayed up with the attractions.  I really feel they are trading off the name now rather than providing the once remarkable and totally unique experience Disney once was. Perhaps it's with rose colored glasses but the parks of today aren't close to that experience I never even had until my 30's.  My young days at an mausement park were at Seabreeze in Rochester, NY. Now THAT is small park (it shrunk somehow as I grew) with zero theme yet those days were every bit as magical as any visit to Disney ever was.  Young eyes will give you that magic.


----------



## Sue K (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

It has been my experience that folks are either Disney people or non-Disney people.  The Disney people are the ones who still have a little child in them no matter how old they are.  I am a senior citizen but go to WDW almost every year with my five grandchildren (and their parents).  While there the child in me has a blast and we have memories made with our families that no one can take away from us, ever.  I feel sorry for those who are so jaded and "old" that they can no longer find the child in them.  I also feel sorry for their children and grandchildren because they are missing out on so much.  My husband and I take our beach vacations and sure, that is much more relaxing, but the WDW vacations make the lasting memories, and we look forward to those just as much.

We were introduced to Disney in the 60's when we lived five minute from Disneyland so I have "known Disney" for a very long time.  My husband had taken a job transfer to So. Cal. and everyone said we "had to experience Disneyland".  This was before there were any other theme type parks and this was a new concept in entertainment.  The first time we visited the Magic Kingdom with our two little girls I was enchanted!  It was an amazing experience, and I still feel that awe every time I go to WDW.

Contrary to John, I don't think Disney has changed that much.  They still do entertainment like nobody else!!  You still get more bang for your buck than anywhere else.  Many have copied them but no one has come close.  What has changed is the attitude of people.  Sadly, people have changed.  It has become a "me" society and that is demonstrated everywhere you go.  Everyone is there to get their money's worth and to heck with everyone else.  Few children are taught manners any more.  What they are taught from their parents is get your share no matter who is in your way or who you have to step on.  This is what has changed Disney and it is a sad commentary on our world!!!


----------



## geekette (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Sue K said:
			
		

> It has been my experience that folks are either Disney people or non-Disney people.  The Disney people are the ones who still have a little child in them no matter how old they are.  I am a senior citizen but go to WDW almost every year with my five grandchildren (and their parents).  While there the child in me has a blast and we have memories made with our families that no one can take away from us, ever.  I feel sorry for those who are so jaded and "old" that they can no longer find the child in them.  I also feel sorry for their children and grandchildren because they are missing out on so much.  My husband and I take our beach vacations and sure, that is much more relaxing, but the WDW vacations make the lasting memories, and we look forward to those just as much.



That's not fair.

Just because I'm not a Disney Person doesn't mean I can't find the child in me (I work in a children's museum!).  It only means my inner child isn't a Disney Kid.  Good thing, cuz my outer adult paycheck couldn't possibly afford to feed Disney to the inner child.  I don't feel that I'm missing out; don't feel sorry for me.

I have fine fine memories of many trips I've taken but have never found that there is only one place to make lasting memories.  That's the kind of expectation I absolutely would not want to pass on to my kids.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				NTHC said:
			
		

> Sea Six
> Perhaps a maid would make your life happier.
> 
> Cindy



I'm not the one with the problem.  You're not even happy at The Happiest Place On Earth


----------



## spiceycat (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> When DW opened and for about 15 years after part of the magic was the total comitment to making the guest unaware of the process that created the experience. It was handled after hours, below ground - never did you see a painter or hardly ever a dropped cup - they "magically" were just done.



You are kidding right....

WDW has ALWAYS done the painting and picking up in front of the guests...

DL has Monday closed to do this stuff. WDW is over 7 days a week all year long.

It has always done the painting in front of guest.  Believe me I have been going since 71..... our trip visit (on site - Polyn) was in 72 - there was a painter on main street then....


----------



## Steve (Jun 2, 2006)

*No personal attacks*

Let's keep this thread on topic.  People are free to explain why they like...or don't like...Disney, but personal attacks are to be avoided.  Several posts have crossed over the line.  I don't want to have to start editing posts, but I will if this continues.  Let's just have a civil discussion.  No one is any better or any worse of a person regardless of his or her feelings toward the Mouse.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## spiceycat (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

to the op

sorry - some people love Disney - others actually hate it. My brother went (because grandmother made him) in the 70's hasn't been back and won't be back.....He just doesn't know what he is missing (my opinion).

going to WDW without a plan - is not EVER a good ideal.... it is just too big and spread out to see everything if you don't know what to do.

did you do you research?

did you visit the disboards, or buy one of the many books on WDW?

then sorry it might have been your lack of research that was the problem.

You did knew about staying onsite because EMH not to mention transportation...

you knew about fass passes.

Now I would occasionally like a beach stay - own on the beach too. but my mother gets bores and kept demanding a thing to do each day...... and won't let me :zzz: or read a book....:annoyed: 

I take her to Disney - get her worn out and the next day I can read my book.... 

WDW is one of the few places that research is very, very important to do....

When I go to Disney - I try to stay onsite the Disney days - offsite the rest of the trip.

I go to Disney to do the parks - so I have a plan - get up early each morning - when the crowds or the heat/humidity get to you - go back to the hotel.... all WDW hotels have very nice pools (enjoy them)....(you won't be alone) - later in the evening go back to the parks. Find out which park is doing EMH that night and stay until it closes....

with the EMH schedule right now - I like Sunday and Monday.... I can see all 4 parks Sun, mon, tues....

then for the rest of the week - I enjoy the offsite timeshares I am at and go shopping, SW, US, or I get to read my book....


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

My daughter and son in law met at Disney with the college program.  Its not much of a college program but it gave my daughter the chance to move away from home into a pretty safe environment.  It was a great learning experience for her.  She  worked in Magic Kingdom for 2 sessions and she said that the parents would want to get so much for thier money inspite of the tired kids.  She felt sorry for the kids.She said it would have been better if the kids had a place to take a nap.  When she was taking thier pictures, the parents would be yelling at them to smile.  She would ask the little girls what princess they liked the best and when they answered they would have big grins, thus good pictures.  The boys she would talk about pirates, etc.

I take my grandkids there every year and we have a ball.  But if it werent for them, I would bypass Disney and   go to Epcot and spend more time at the  beach.  I also dont do 2 parks, 2 days in a row. Maybe we should start a new thread on "Secrets of how to keep the magic".


----------



## breezylawn (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Disney is the BEST!  We love Disney and all it's magic.  You can feel it in the air!  If you don't have that feeling all over, then it's not for you.  But there is something for everyone at every theme park. And every age group.  And remember it's only a day or so at the parks...why not go with it and enjoy?  Life's too short to let anything bother you.  Particularly a Disney vacation!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

our son-in-law really disliked Disney for years, he had always gone during school breaks and stood in line for rides and barely rode any in a day, which was all the time they had for Disney while staying with grandparents.

Then he went with us during January the week before college started again, now he loves Disney.  We always follow the advice in The Unofficial Guide, which helps us enjoy every trip, plus we went when kids were in school.  Rick and I are great tour guides now, after our 30+ magical trips.  We are hooked!


----------



## headoflife (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I love Disney, and always have.  I just find it an escapist pleasure.  DH, on the other hand would be perfectly happy never to go again.  (We have been every year for the past 12 years.)  His idea of a perfect vacation is the opportunity to lay on the beach, possibly followed by some great food, a few drinks and some great music.  I would probably like that too, but there are 2 problems, DS11 and DD8.  While we are trying to do nothing, they are bored and complaining, and anyone with kids can vouch for the fact that a miserable child can turn any paradise into some unique vesion of Hades.  They love WDW, so we go back, and even DH enjoys watching them have fun.  Maybe soon we will get that beach vacation!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

We are going to Hawaii next month for two weeks, one on Kauai at the best resort on the island, Shearwater.  Although I am looking forward to that full oceanfront, oceanview unit, I am looking forward to our next trip to Orlando even more, lots more!

I am a Disney nut!   

For me, Disney is the absolute best vacation.  I don't even know why we bought Hawaii weeks because I really want to own Disney points.  That is my next goal, then I want to buy Bluegreen.  

We own a business that keeps me strapped to a computer and telephone all day, so walking around Disney is a great release for me.  I love the rides, the weather of the off-season, the ambience, the magic.   :whoopie:    We don't buy much food in the parks, we take a cooler, so with that savings, we buy annual passes.  Plus, our exchanges are cheap into Disneyworld (less than $590 for the week) and we stay at the best places, although that requires staying at some bad ones occasionally to weed them out.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

The allure & Magic of Disney...
I didn't come up with this quote, but it says it all-

*"Those who have to ask will never understand, and those who understand will never have to ask."*


----------



## Robnsunny (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I've said before that neither I nor my family can quite see the allure of Disney. They're nice parks but horribly over priced. My daughters when given a choice of the a second day at Disney or a second day at Sea World have consistantly chosen Sea World. 

I think part of the reason is that Disney is too expensive to be more than a one day shot for us. Most other places, we know we'll return and feel no rush to see everything. It's more relaxing. 

Season passes for Busch Gardens Williamsburg cost only a little more than a single day at Disney. The food is much better than any we've had at Disney (we've only had the fast foods) and much cheaper. The landscaping is lusher and more natural and the whole environment is more relaxing.

We're going back to Orlando this August. We'll be going to Discovery Cove, a little Sea World, Busch Gardens Tampa and maybe a little Universal. We'll go early to beat the heat and leave when the lines get long and won't feel like we're missing anything because we can go back anytime during the week. Disney didn't make the cut in a family decision.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Having lived in South Florida for 27 years, and having made many trips to Orlando, and Disney, I would say that Disney World is the most overated experience ever hyped.  Their advertising suck's you in, and then your wallet and health are left in dire strait's.  But it help's pay the taxes in Florida, so keep coming.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				cherokee_villager said:
			
		

> having made many trips to Orlando, and Disney, I would say that Disney World is the most overated experience ever hyped.


We are all entitled to our own opinion, by I'm curious...
If you dislike it so much, how come you have gone back so many times?


----------



## Carl D (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I would like to add something about the cost of WDW admission, food, etc...

Once you see and realize all the behind the scenes work, I'm not sure how they make ends meet.
I mean seriously I know they make a profit, but the vastness of the operation blows my mind.

Just ask yourself how much Disney spends on service vehicles in a year, or how much it costs to feed and care for the animals at Animal Kingdom. 
Let alone the stuff we can see, such as every show, every character, the costumes are always perfect and clean.
How much electricity do you suppose such an operation uses?

You must remember that Disney does things in a big way. They charge good money for admission, but IMO, you get MORE than you pay for.


----------



## sandcastles (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I, for one, don't think Disney is so overpriced.  When you think of the many hours you can spend for the admission price compared to prices for concerts, movies, etc. that last for a couple of hours.  All the maintenance involved at Disney, the beautiful grounds, etc. would be very expensive.

We buy an annual pass, last year we spend 45 days in Disney, so it was very inexpensive per day.  With the new MYW tickets it seems to be pretty reasonable.  Especially if you throw in the dining plan.


----------



## sandcastles (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Whoops, I think I must have been posting the same time as Carl.  At least we have the same thoughts.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I think Universal Studios/Islands of Adventures is a lot more fun and a much better bargain than the Disney parks.  You can get a preferred annual pass for less than $200 and renew it for about $100 a year. Plus they have a great deal for people with smaller kids right now (free tickets with adult purchase).

I visit Animal Kingdom for a day when I am in Orlando but don't mind skipping the other parks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

We have been considering the dining plan during our next Disney trip.  Do you really think it is worth it, since every person in your party has to participate, and you must use it for every single day of your stay?  For just two of us, $37.99 a day would cost us almost $531.96!  That is a chunk of change for a couple of meals and snacks per day.  I will admit that it might be fun once, but we are not rich people and would probably feel funny about paying that much for food.  Although I don't think we would bother with a rental car if we bought the food plan, which would save about $120 + gas.  

I just don't understand why everyone does not love Disney.  Every minute of our trips is magical.  I think buying The Unofficial Guide every year really adds to the excitement.  We love to check the calendars on the Disney site for special entertainment, way ahead of time.  We don't plan our trips by the calendar, but I would have loved to see Davy Jones in concert this past month for "Flower Power."  We saw a few of the artists early in the month, but I would rather have seen Davy.  :whoopie:  We have been to lots of free concerts at Epcot, and enjoyed every one.  

Everything is so much more fun without whining kids.    I used to imagine our trips without them and thought it would be sad when they all left, not so.  Although we enjoy our children and do remember the good times in the parks and the anticipation of every trip, I never felt the magic as much as I have the last six years without them.  Hawaii has been more fun with the kids that without.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We have been considering the dining plan during our next Disney trip.  Do you really think it is worth it, since every person in your party has to participate, and you must use it for every single day of your stay?  For just two of us, $37.99 a day would cost us almost $531.96!  That is a chunk of change for a couple of meals and snacks per day.  I will admit that it might be fun once, but we are not rich people and would probably feel funny about paying that much for food.  Although I don't think we would bother with a rental car if we bought the food plan, which would save about $120 + gas.


The dinning plan question... There is no one size fits all answer, as every family does the food thing differently. For us the Disney Dinning Experience (20% off meals including booze) works best. I never figured out exactly what the dinning plan would do for us, but I'm assuming it's not the right plan. We eat at signature Disney restaurants every night, and order our share of alcohol.

Anyway, the only way to know foresure is to put pencil to paper, look at the menus, and figure out the cost each way. There is a tip included in the dinning plan, though I'm not sure how much.


----------



## ladycody (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Just a quick note...and I'm not in any way saying that Disney doesnt have _huge_ expenses...but alot of their characters and a number of employees are interns who work for next to nothing.   Just a little tidbit for those who are interested in the "how" of how some things work.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				ladycody said:
			
		

> Just a quick note...and I'm not in any way saying that Disney doesnt have _huge_ expenses...but alot of their characters and a number of employees are interns who work for next to nothing.   Just a little tidbit for those who are interested in the "how" of how some things work.


Perhaps you can elighten me a bit here. Doesn't Disney provide inexpensive housing for a good number of the people in the College Program? Especially for the folks from other countries? Do they get some sort of supplement for tuition?

I thought you might be in the know, and I always wondered about the particulars of the College Program (I think that's what it's called).

Thanks


----------



## ladycody (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Yes...they get basic housing (decent and looks like they have a pool to access too)...like a college dorm suite...and there is a fee charged for it (average is $75 per week) that includes basic living expenses (but not meals).   They are paid somewhere around 6.50 an hour and gauranteed 30 hours.  The girl I knew was in their professional internship program....and didnt particularly like it.
You can read about the college program at: here.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				deniselew said:
			
		

> My family drove to Disneyland almost year since I was a baby. I think I had at least 13 trips there until I was 15. I have fond memories of "The Happiest Place on Earth." When I arrive and walk down Main Street (either one), I am overcome with emotions and memories of happy times. It is always overwhelming, always magical. We used to stand in lines and see the shows and my favorite ride was Dumbo. My mom used to wait patiently with me, late at night when the park was crowded and crazy. She has since passed away (9 years ago), and whenever I am there, I am flooded with fond recollections of all the fun we had.
> 
> Maybe it's magical to me because of the memories and the great photos we have of Mickey Mouse, and all the rides and attractions before they were changed over the years. I love it!


Denise, I agree with you. It's all about feelings and memories of a happy childhood and then taking your own kids to Disneyland too. Even Disneyland in Anaheim is a special place but it is much smaller which I like. 

I remember my husband taking me one full day and evening to Disneyland before we were married. The fireworks were great and the park was open all day till midnight just for the employees. I also remember taking my sister there when Disneyland was 25 years old and we have taken all our European and Australian guests here too and everyone loved it but it was always a very hectic day.

We used to always take them for a very late lunch at the Blue Bayou Restaurant when it wasn't crowded so we could relax looking at the twinkling lights and fireflies that we do not have in California and I never tired listening to the same old tune. After a good hour sitting there and having a decent meal, we felt like new again and could continue walking for many more hours yet. We only seem to go when we have guests.

I was so lucky to meet Mr. Walt Disney in person and shake hands with him at the Bel-Air hotel where I worked in the 1960s. He seemed to be pleased when I told him how much I enjoyed Disneyland. It is a special place where grown-ups can be children again together with their kids. Just the photos and movies alone that are taken here make the time stand still and are memories forever to be shared with everyone. It can't be better than that.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

We took our daughter to WDW Twice and Disneyland about 4 times when she was growing up. 
We experienced all the Magic,fun,excitement as well as packed parks and long lines.
Offseason visits were the Ones I personally enjoyed the best. My daughter and I  would get off top 10 attractions and then almost run thru the queue line to get back on with little or no wait. My wife would wait and look at us like we were crazy, disney or any theme park was really not her kinda thing and one ride per attraction was more than enough for her.
downside with offseason was some attractions would be closed for repair or remodel, park closes early,reduced fireworks displays. 
summer and holiday times were great for the extra theme decorations,park open late and huge nightly fireworks displays but the downside was the crowds and lines.
Once my daughter grew up we have never gone back to Disney or anyother theme park.
Im waiting for grandkids so grandpa can take them and be a kid again


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> My young days at an mausement park were at Seabreeze in Rochester, NY. Now THAT is small park (it shrunk somehow as I grew) with zero theme yet those days were every bit as magical as any visit to Disney ever was.  Young eyes will give you that magic.



That really brings back memories.
Growing up in Greece,NY my Friends and I would ride our bikes to Seabreeze and then to Schaller's for burgers. We would ride our bikes everywhere like Trips to Duran Eastman Park,The lake
and the Genesee River where we found a row boat hidden in the vegatation along the banks.
It amazes me now thinking about the number of miles we would ride our bikes on day trips and the real adventures and fun we had. 
Thanks for sparking that bit of old Magic for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

It's never too late to get out that bicycle again.     I have recently become a bicycling fanatic, discovering new paths all over our suburb and the adjoining one.  We started to get interested in the notion of riding to eat dinner at a restaurant 5-7 miles away.  In the beginning, this was to save gas and wear and tear on the car, for the most part, with the added benefit of exercise.  The first trip was 5.5 miles each way, eleven miles, and I thought I would die when we finally got to Bennigans.  I was so nauseous that it took me a while to eat dinner.  Now I ride everywhere with hubby.  He is afraid for me to go alone because we are older, so when he is on duty at the firehouse, I drive everywhere.     Anyway, our son got Rick a set of saddlebacks for the back of his bicycle that will carry a decent number of groceries, so we shop with our bikes now.  We have only put gas in our car about every six weeks!  Our longest trip was 26 miles RT, the day before yesterday.  The knees were getting a little sore, but otherwise, what a great way to get low-impact exercise.  I just love my bike!  I have a Specialized brand with shocks on the seat and fork.  The Boulder bike shop that sold us the bike attached a soft seat, then we bought a gel seat cover for the top of that.  I need padding!  I found a new hobby and it is actually a healthy one.  Amazing!

Back on the subject, Disney employees really are not paid well.  Some friends of ours have a son who is an artist and has a degree.  He was making great money for a radio station, then he went with his family on a Disneyworld vacation and decided to apply for a job.  He was hired at $8.50 an hour or so, I cannot remember.  He said it is like the military, you move up in rank as you work.  He was assigned to Kilimanjaro Safaris for years, since its opening, and now works at the Great Movie Ride.  He does caricatures a few days a week at various parks as well.  He married another Disney employee, so they could at least afford a house this year.  He wants to be a Disney animator.  I am Disney crazy, but that is a little over the top for me because he could work anywhere, literally, but he chose Disney because it is a magical place.  He loves it!  

Part of Disney's attraction is the happy employees.  They always have a smile.  We had an unfortunate experience at Universal once that would never happen at Disneyworld.  My family went ahead in line at Twister when it was new and had long lines, out in the sun.  I stayed under a shade tree parallel with the doors/entrance to the ride.  I am allergic to the sun and do whatever I can to stay in the shade, or I break out in hives.  A security guard told me to move, I refused.  I was standing by myself there, bothering no one, waiting for my family to reach the area adjacent to where I was standing to enter the attraction, then I would duck under the rail.  The guard was verbally abusive, his name was Paul and I will never forget his face.  He was angry and mean, the kind of security guy that did not make the cut at the police academy and is bitter about it, you know what I mean?  Anyway, he kept saying he was going to kick me out of the park.  Finally I moved toward my family who were close to the awning that covers the audience for the next show.  After we rode the last ride of the day, about another hour, we complained about Paul.  Universal did give us our money back for the tickets, which was nice, but that Disney magic does not extend to Universal, that is for sure.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We have been considering the dining plan during our next Disney trip.  Do you really think it is worth it, since every person in your party has to participate, and you must use it for every single day of your stay?  For just two of us, $37.99 a day would cost us almost $531.96!  That is a chunk of change for a couple of meals and snacks per day.  I will admit that it might be fun once, but we are not rich people and would probably feel funny about paying that much for food.  Although I don't think we would bother with a rental car if we bought the food plan, which would save about $120 + gas.


The dining plan is a real mixed bag and it depends on many factors including the age and appetites of the party, length of stay and usual dining habits.  I personally think it's no right for many people that are crazy about it.  As a minimum, it encourages one to overeat.  But there are definitely ways to get value.  It's best for those with multiple rooms, shorter stays, big easters, older kids (9  or less) and those able and willing to plan their meals to the more expensive restaurants (one credit) and meals.  But then the question is how would you eat otherwise and what do you enjoy.  For us, it's not generally a good choice because we have the DDE already, are light eaters and rarely do counter service options.  Having said that we are at least considering it for a full week in Sept (II exchange at BWV 1 BR).  

The rules for DVC are quirky and actually a catch 22.  You MUST add it with member services prior to arrival and you are committed to the number when you do that, you can only make changes with MS.  And if must be for the entire party and entire length of stay.  You cannot change it or cancel it in any way on arrival is what they are saying and you cannot add anyone at check in or afterwards at all.  For this trip I don't know if there will be 1, 2 or 3 people and likely won't know for at least for one of them until the of or after arrival.  No way am I going to lie to them to get a better value but I'm also not going to commit to paying for someone who may or may not be going.  So if we decide to take the DDP this trip, I'll make my best guess of those that will definitely be going and try to add any others when they arrive realizing I will likely not be able to do so.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Gee, Cindy, you've achieved Grinch status with a single statement !

I, for one, like Disney, but I have to chop it up into segments/trips or the whole experience would be negative. 

I understand your feelings as I think that I'm the only one who doesn't get the allure of "American Idol". Watched it once and thought, "well, okay", that was enough. Not that I didn't like or dislike it. Just not "my cup of tea". I just don't get it, but that's how I'm wired .

Different strokes...........


B.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Disney is a place the whole family can enjoy. And it's an escape from reality. Our grown daughters and son-in-laws still love it (after many, many trips). The Disney resorts are themed and are really fun to stay at. I mean how many places can you stay at where you get a sand bottom swimming pool with a shipwreck slide off the mast, or a coney island style wooden roller coaster for a water slide? 

I know for me my love of Disney started with those Sunday night shows (wonderful world of Disney I believe). As a kid I was spellbound when Tinkerbell would come out and light up the sky over the castle and there was pixie dust. 

Whenever the Disney classics came to our local drive-in theatre, mom would pile all five kids into the station wagon and away we'd go. (Dad was always working - he had two jobs). We'd play on the playground equipment at the drive-in before the movies started. And then we got to watch our beloved Disney classics. What a treat for us kids. Of course, there were no VCR's or DVD players in those days. So the drive-in theatre or local movie house in town was a BIG deal. And mom knew with it being Disney she didn't have to worry about young eyes seeing something they shouldn't be seeing.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				NTHC said:
			
		

> Both of our children have now been to Disney. We have experienced the Magic.  Can someone please explain to me why the hype still exists?
> 
> Why do people still consider this a vacation?  What is the appeal?
> 
> ...



Disney isnt for everyone. Just as not everyone loves island vactions, not everyone loves theme park vacations.

For me, even if I didnt love the parks and the experience, I would still love to go because of the way I see it through my childrens eyes. 

That makes the trip for me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Miscellaneous Disney Recollections.*

When I was a kid -- & that was a _l-o-n-g_ time ago, in that I'm pushing 64 as I sit here right now -- the best comic books in my cardboard boxful were Disney.  Coming in close second were the Little Lulu comic books.  Some kids liked the crime & adventure & "serious" comic books, & some liked Classics Illustrated (15 cents), which were specially useful as a way of fudging on school homework.  My favorites were still Donald Duck & Uncle Scrooge & Huey, Dewey, & Louie, & Gyro Gearloose, & all the gang from _Walt Disney's Comics & Stories_ (10 cents -- 52 pages, all comics). 

Then the folks sprang an enormous sum of money for a 17-inch Emerson console TV set -- black & white, of course, the only kind they sold back then (1953) -- so that on Sunday evenings we could watch the Walt Disney TV show, which I believe was titled _Disney Land_.  After a couple of years, _The Mickey Mouse Club_ was added to the weekday afternoon line-up, & we all watched Annette & her babealicious buddies growing up right before our eyes.

Uncle Walt would appear on his own TV shows regularly, somehow coming across not as a commercial salesperson but as somebody who wanted to do good things for everybody, which was why he was putting on his TV shows & why he was telling us all about his dreams for one day building a real Disney Land where we could all go & have the most wonderful time possible.  The rest is history.  Disney Land, as it turned out, when it was built was more distant to us than anything out there in TV land -- way out in California.  We never got there. 

Later on, when Uncle Walt cloned Disney Land with a Florida version, that seemed more potentially possible, but still distant & exotic.  We never got there till we were grown up & married & parents of 2 boys who, by the time we got there, were almost too old to take to Disney World.  But we went anyway, flew on 1 of the forerunners of USAir, rented a car, stayed 4 to a room at Days Inn or someplace like that in our extreme pre-timeshare era, & I have wished ever since that I had been a better father to my 2 sons instead of just an OK so-so father.  Live & learn, eh?  So it goes.  (I don't mean just the overdue Disney vacation, but their whole upbringing -- but that's a way, way different story.) 

Disney reverberates in other ways.  A friend who plays tuba in The Potomac Brass Quintet (of which I am a founding member) was in the California Disney Land peripatetic band back in his college days -- way back when.  (Today he owns his own company, is married, has 2 kids, the whole catastrophe.)  He says he grew musically from every-day playing, several performances a day, same tunes, diffrerent audiences.  He is a fine musician on a difficult & physically challenging instrument -- tubas are way ungainly, played through mouthpieces the size of teacups, and considered faintly ridiculous by the rest of us non-tuba-playing outsiders out there.  Yet no concert band or brass ensemble can be any good without an ace tuba player.  We're lucky to have ours, & grateful for his Disney Land band experience during his formative years. 

Our daughter-in-law is a bigtime Disney fan -- annual pass holder at the park down in Orlando.  Because of that, our son is a big Disney fan, our grandson is a big Disney fan, & (surprise) we are big Disney fans.  For Thanksgiving 2003, we hosted our grandson & his parents & his other set of grandparents at our home timeshare resort just 1 mile from the Downtown Disney Main Gate.  We got there before any of the others.  We had with us a bunch of eBay Mickey Mouse soaps we had purchased on the QT just for the purpose.  We took away all the little resort soaps & lotions & shampoos, etc., from all 3 bathrooms in the timeshare condo & replaced those with the Mickey Mouse equivalents that we brought along, just to give our daughter-in-law a tiny touch of the Disney experience at our non-Disney resort.  She appreciated the gesture. 

When we were at HGVC Sea World in September 2005 on RCI exchange, we had with us as guests a mom our age & her 13-year-old daughter who is crazy about all kinds of animals, mainly dogs & cats & dolphins.  We went to Sea World 4 times, Discovery Cove 1 time, & Disney's Animal Kingdom 1 time.  Even though the Disney experience under its corporate managers is not what it was when Uncle Walt was still breathing air, it's still pretty good for what it is -- a far cry from those tilt-a-whirls & chump-heisters & so forth that they truck in on 18-wheelers & set up out in the strip-mall parking lots. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ati2d (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I was born in Long Beach, CA, & have lived in S.Calif ever since. 
I LOVE Disneyland! 
My mom took all 4 of us kids out of school, (elementary) back in the "50's", to go to Disneyland & when the school principle found out....because my mom told the truth about why we were absent from school..... he read my mom the riot act! My mom didn't back down, though, after all it was _Disneyland!_ 
So, I've been going to Disneyland for almost 50 years & I NEVER tire of it. Even though it is in the middle of Anaheim, once you walk through the doors, you feel like you are in a whole different world. You feel like you _are_ on vacation. 
The long lines are what they are. They seem to have improved somewhat, though, since they implemented a sort of "sign-up" procedure. 
I _do_ feel sorry for the parents who take very young children to Disneyland. Children have a very low tolerance for waiting. For many of the rides they are too small to be allowed onto.  
You have to figure it's a lot like sitting in rush hour traffic in S.Calif. (why do they call is "rush" hour? no one is going anywhere very fast!...but I digress.)
If you don't have any big expectations, you won't be so disappointed. Just, as we used to say, "Go with the flow".


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Defintely memories of childhood!  We went to Disney World a lot when we were kids.  We used to pack into the station wagon with the grandparents and everything and drive every year!  We live in CT so for us it was nearly a two day drive and it was a blast!  I get weepy everytime I see Cinderella's Castle and when I saw my children's faces when they saw it for the first time last year, it  made me feel like a kid again!  We could have gone anywhere we wanted for our honeymoon 10 years ago (my aunt gave us her TS week as a wedding gift) and we chose WDW because my husband had never been.  He is not a HUGE fan of WDW but we are an active, young family and he gets joy out of seeing his children happy, in the "Happiest Place On Earth".  So, I think for me, it's about childhood memories and making new ones with my kids!


----------



## Carl D (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				ladycody said:
			
		

> You can read about the college program at: here.


That's very interesting. Thanks for the link.
That looks like a fantastic opportunity for college kids. As far as pay goes, not bad. I mean, it's not a lot of dough, but these are kids with reduced housing and utilities costs. They have it better than I did!

Anyway, that just sounds like a great opportunity for college kids.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				ladycody said:
			
		

> Yes...they get basic housing (decent and looks like they have a pool to access too)...like a college dorm suite...and there is a fee charged for it (average is $75 per week) that includes basic living expenses (but not meals).   They are paid somewhere around 6.50 an hour and gauranteed 30 hours.  The girl I knew was in their professional internship program....and didnt particularly like it.
> You can read about the college program at: here.



My next door neighbors daughter is in the program and LOVES it! She started out at AllStars and now drives the luggage cart at Animal Kingdom!  Hospitality/management is what she wants to do and she certainly has her foot in the door!


----------



## ladycody (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

The girl I knew was in her mid-twenties and in theatre...it was also about 10 years ago.  It looks like a good program now and I dont know whether she was too old to appreciate the opportunity (had already been on her own for a few years) or if things have changed in the program since then.  At the time she said it was a bit militaristic (is that a word?) and that her pay barely covered food.    Looks decent enough to me, though...and the younger kids/young adults seem to be well monitored.


----------



## Kel (Jun 3, 2006)

*Because it's fun*

The allure of Disney?  Because it's fun.


----------



## NTHC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Thanks to all who have posted a response to my thread.  I have read and enjoyed them.

My post was based  on my own curiosity simply because I have seen my children stand in awe of the grand canyon, niagara falls, nyc, the pyramids in egypt,the devastation in new orleans, etc.  Just wanted to know why so many people seem to flock to this one location consistently.

I am really not a grinch, I do have a maid and I am really a very happy person in general.  

Thanks again,
cindy


----------



## ilisao (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

The thing is, people who enjoy Disney can and do enjoy other things.  Sometimes people forget that, or just refuse to believe that we can enjoy something as childlike as an amusement park while at the same time enjoying the natural wonders of the world.  Fortunately, with our timeshare, we can experience it all with them.  Though, I must say, I can't stand Niagara Falls and that whole area so it will be awhile before it gets to the top of our travel list.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				NTHC said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who have posted a response to my thread.  I have read and enjoyed them.
> 
> My post was based  on my own curiosity simply because I have seen my children stand in awe of the grand canyon, niagara falls, nyc, the pyramids in egypt,the devastation in new orleans, etc.  Just wanted to know why so many people seem to flock to this one location consistently.
> 
> ...


Let me say this... 
Because of my line of work I have seen most of the above, plus about every attraction in the US, Caribbean, Mexico, and Canada.

We visit Walt Disney World 4 times per year. No other destination even comes close. We never even consider another destination.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I've been in Orlando every year but this one and haven't gone to WDW for years.  Just not my cup of tea - sorry about that but I'm not a grinch.  I took the g-kids and they enjoyed and I liked watching their expressions, etc. but I don't go for myself at all.  Linda
I really enjoyed Disneyland when I went because they had great roller coasters.  Linda


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Blinky Sneakers At Disney World.*

Like so many of the tiny tots out there in the neighborhoods & shopping malls of America, my grandson has a pair of blinky sneakers he likes to wear -- you know, the ones that have flashing red lights built into the edges of the soles, so that there's a mini-lightshow with every step. 

Well, unlike most old grandfathers out there, I just happen to have a pair of eBay size 13 Asics Gel sneakers with red flashing light bulbs factory-installed in back right above the heels, embedded in the molded rubber.  I think of them as my Alzheimer's shoes -- if I stray off someday completely out of it after the rest of my mind goes, The Chief Of Staff can tell the authorities to watch for an old coot wandering around lost in sneakers that flash red at the heels with every step.  Shouldn't be that hard to spot. 

However that may be, that's not why I bought'm.  

I figured it would be fun some day to promenade down the paths & aisles of Disney World some pleasant evening, side-by-side with my grandson, both of us outfitted in our blinky sneakers. 

What's extra-cool is that after I won the eBay bidding for the light-up Asics, the seller turned out to live not 2 miles from here.  Instead of paying for shipping, I drove over & picked'm up.  The guy said, "If you put'm on while you're here, then I can watch as you walk to the car & get an idea of what I looked like walking in'm." 

So if you're on the boardwalk at Rehoboth Beach or Bethany Beach in Delaware, or down at Cypress Pointe I or II in Orlando FL, or maybe in 1 of the Orlando theme parks, & you see some ridiculous old guy walking around in red-flashing sneakers some evening, I might just be the guy you're seeing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Blinky Sneakers At Disney World.*

Great story! Your grandson will be so proud of his granddad walking with the same shoes he has too and he will never forget!


----------



## M&M (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Blinky Sneakers At Disney World.*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> I figured it would be fun some day to promenade down the paths & aisles of Disney World some pleasant evening, side-by-side with my grandson, both of us outfitted in our blinky sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I think Alan suggested it in this post. Disney is place where you can be a kid again along with your kids (and Grand kids).

And by the way we just returned Saturday from a week long stay at WDW. We never waited more than 20 minutes for any ride and our average was about 10-12 minutes. We took off every afternoon and enjoyed the pool and most evenings (even the ones in the parks) where very relaxed. So although this wasn't the same as going to the beach somewhere, we were able to get in plenty of relaxing as well as park touring.

Mike


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

A vacation at Disney World can be a whole lot of different things for different people in different situations.

For us, going there with little children meant focusing on Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom, busy days in attractions that all ages could do together.  We avoided overstimulation with time at the water parks and doing resort things.

Going with teens (these days) means focusing on thrill rides, with more park-hopping & fastpass usage.  We've added more time at other theme parks and water parks and occasional "down days" doing resort things.

Going with adults only (the few times we've vacationed this way) means more focus on the settings in the parks and resorts, wandering as we feel like it (even to drive out to the ocean), enjoying more shows and boat rentals and variation in restaurants with an occasional thrill ride.

The nice thing in Orlando is that this whole range is easily possible.  So we keep going back every couple of years.  Disney itself is just an ever-shrinking part of that for us.  The price of Disney admission is similar to other theme parks for one day.  But there are tremendous discounts for multi-day ticketing at other parks which cannot be matched by Disney.  If we had a larger vacation budget, perhaps this would not matter so much.  But we don't so it does.  

For us, Disney has been the king of illusion.  They can create a white-washed impression of a place and time.  That's fun.  However, IMHO, other companies have been learning to do this quite well too (and offer better pricing).  Disney gets away with the higher pricing, in part, because they doing an amazing job in another area:  self-marketing and self-promoting.

Their marketing targets the young viewer to "hook" lifetime fans who will want to return to the carefree feeling of glossy childhood memories.  They are still capitalizing on this from the 50's and 60's today, using "when you wish upon a star" music that brings us back to the days of Walt.  This gives Disney a multi-generational draw.  As generations grow up with a greater variety of icons, we may see a greater broadening of the field, depending on how the other companies capitalize on it or not.  Since Disney continues with this, they will stay a big part of it.

Sometimes the illusion is burst when people's experiences don't match their "magically" inflated expectations.     So the highly priced tickets may not be sustained forever.  For now, they remain the king of illusion in this area (marketing), IMHO.

FWIW, I agree with John... the Disney parks have cut way back on nighttime staff and maintenance staff over the last decade or so.  In the 70's and 80's, they did _most_ maintenance and updating, even landscaping, after park hours.  Therefore, they've lost some of their edge over other parks in the illusion of everything being made nice "magically."  As our culture has lost some of its manners & friendliness, so have Disney's CMs, IMHO.  No shock there, really.  And I rarely used to visit a restroom in a Disney park _without_ seeing a staff member tidying up - rarely see that nowadays at all in Disney or other places, for that matter.  Disney has more run-of-the-mill public maintenance - acceptable but not exceptional.  They have lovely design but standard maintenance and I've noticed this at the resorts as well as the parks.  In the early years, it was more unique, truly in a class by itself.  It's still a fun place but it's not, for us, head and shoulders above the rest anymore - other places have improved and Disney no longer strive to excel to the same degree.  One new major attraction per 4 separately ticketed theme parks every other year is not exceptional; it's simply doing business today.  JMHO.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Lisa P said:
			
		

> So we keep going back every couple of years.  Disney itself is just an ever-shrinking part of that
> for us.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...


Those are some pretty brazen remarks for someone who visits so infrequently.

In the last 10 years I have slept at Disney Resorts approximately 300 nights.
Over the years as the parks get older, more maintenance is needed just to maintain the status quo. I believe the maintenance budget for 2005 was around $100 million.

Perhaps because I visit so often I have not noticed a gradual deterioration in maintenance, but everything seems near perfect to me.
There are always attractions being remolded & refurbished. The resorts look as pristine as ever. They have also added several new E-ticket attractions in recent years.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Perhaps because I visit so often I have not noticed a gradual deterioration in maintenance, but everything seems near perfect to me.
> There are always attractions being remolded & refurbished. The resorts look as pristine as ever. They have also added several new E-ticket attractions in recent years.



Carl - You may have hit on it. Those of us who only see it all less frequently notice all the changes. With your schedule you don't as it occurs over time.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

The last time we were in the Magic Kingdom several years ago, I was surprised at how shabby it looked when you looked closely. Not really run down but definately not up to the standard I recalled from earlier trips. Tomorrowland was especially in need of some upkeep. A lot of the dolls in Small World were not working.

My perspective may be altered as the park we frequent most now is shut down for 5 months of the year and they can get it really clean and ready to go each spring.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Robnsunny said:
			
		

> Tomorrowland was especially in need of some upkeep. A lot of the dolls in Small World were not working.


Not sure of your timeframe, but Tomorrowland received a remodeling 10-15 years ago. Small World (God I hate that attraction) received an extensive refurbishment last year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2006)

*Mickey's Star Traders*

When we were having ice cream cones at 1 of the Disney theme parks in September 2002, just by chance we seated ourselves at a spot where over & over we heard...

_The ground crew at Mickey's Star Traders will gladly rocket-ship to any planet in the galaxy._​
Even today I can elicit a mock-scowl from my niece by reciting that in her presence. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Whirl (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Mickey's Star Traders*

I do have fond memories of our big family Disneyworld trip when I was younger. It used to be a one-time trip but now-a-days, it is much easier to go back, so you don't have to wear yourself out. 

I can tell you, my husband didn't "get it" before we went, but we took our 2 year old in January ( great weather, virtually no crowd and no lines) and she had a blast. We never spent more than a couple hourts at the park and went o parks 3 days out of our week, split between MK and SeaWorld and always came home for powernaps to recover. She had a great time and we never pushed her schedule which was key!  WE are eager to take her back. She still talks about it almost daily, so it clearly made an impression on her!


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I guess 48 MILLION people a year can't all be wrong.....


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Carl D, the timeline of the additions of "E-ticket" attractions over the last 2 decades speaks for itself.  I didn't include below, the milder attractions or most of the stuff that's been eliminated or completely redone.  The first decade below shows new attractions spread over 3 parks; then those added over 4 parks.

1988: none
1989: D-MGM opened & included Great Movie Ride & Backlot Tour
1990: Star Tours
1991: "Jim Henson's Muppet*Vision 3D"
1992: Splash Mountain
1993: none
1994: Twilight Zone Tower of Terror & "Honey, I Shrunk the Audience"
1995: The ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter (later replaced)
1996: none
1997: none

Total of 8 new, major E-ticket attractions added for 3 parks, mostly in D-MGM.

1998: AK opened & included Countdown to Extinction & Kilimanjaro Safaris
1999: Test Track & Rock 'n' Roller Coaster
2000: none
2001: none
2002: none
2003: Mission: SPACE
2004: none
2005: Soarin'
2006: Expedition Everest
2007: none announced

Total of 7 new, major E-Ticket attractions added for 4 parks, mostly in AK & Epcot.

It's interesting to note that the last true E-Ticket added in MK was Splash Mountain, back in 1992, 14 years ago.

While Disney has opened many new parks, resorts and cruise ships, they only seem to average fewer than 2 new MAJOR attractions per park in the last decade.  Contrast this with many other theme parks which add at least a new thrill ride, or even a whole section of the park every year or two in order to grow, increase competitiveness with other entertainment venues and interest for returning guests.

I vividly remember my first visit to MK the first summer it was open.  Then I returned as an adult a couple times in the '80s, frequently in the 90's and a few more times since (16 trips in all).  In the 1980's/90's, it was odd if not impossible to find pre-chewed gum, stuck in the queue areas.  The parks were spotlessly, uniquely clean.  The FIRST time that I saw obviously peeling paint at a MK attraction and the GF resort was in the late 1990's on the same visit that I later encountered a rude staff member.  I wondered if it was a fluke.  Yet, I've seen more and worse at times - not a fluke.

If you did not go to WDW in the 70's, 80's and 90's, then perhaps you have a different frame of reference.  It's not brazen (insolent, harsh, shameless) of me, Carl, to recall these experiences and observe the trend; it's honest.  YMMV and yet it makes mine no less true.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

We prefer to go to the Disney parks in the winter months. It seems there are more retiree age cast members working then and it's been our experience that they are nicer than the summer help we have encountered. I have actually overheard college-age cast members talking about "messing" with customers. I saw some things on our last visit that just amazed me. 

I honestly feel like there has been a breakdown in manners and courtesy in our country over the last 20 years. My 20 something age kids also feel like the Disney parks are nicer to visit in the winter months and they are the first to admit that the younger generation sometimes just lacks basic courtesy and manners. I'm not saying every young cast member is rude - there are some nice ones out there.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				mj2vacation said:
			
		

> I guess 48 MILLION people a year can't all be wrong.....


When over 20 million are willing to PAY to be AOL users and another 100 million plus are willing to put up with Microsoft products shear numbers don't tell a story except to highlight what may be the lowest common denominator.  Usually, but not always, the best has a limited rather than a mass audience.  Now I have to say that there certainly are plenty of visitors who like the Disney experience. I still count myself as one.  But it is a shadow of what it was 25 years ago at 3 times the cost. The value and uniqueness is no longer there. Still a great time and if it disappeared I would certainly miss it. Now I miss what it once was and find many of the new additions to be money makers for Disney rather than an improved experience for the guests.  So it goes in the corporate world and Disney is big business.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Lisa P said:
			
		

> Carl D, the timeline of the additions of "E-ticket" attractions over the last 2 decades speaks for itself.  I didn't include below, the milder attractions or most of the stuff that's been eliminated or completely redone.  The first decade below shows new attractions spread over 3 parks; then those added over 4 parks.
> 
> 1988: none
> 1989: D-MGM opened & included Great Movie Ride & Backlot Tour
> ...



Lisa, I'm not sure how many new attractions you expect, but that looks like a decent line up to me. Do you really expect to add 20 E-tickets over a decade? Who do you think pays for the attractions? Mission:SPACE alone cost $100 million. Just observing the folks here I would bet they don't want to absorb $150 million/year into their ticket price.

You mentioned Magic Kingdom. While you may not consider Philharmagic an E-ticket, many guests do. You also overlook the more subtle E-ticket attractions, such as Wishes fireworks.
You know, I'm not even sure what the land/room constraints are for additional attractions at MK.

You mention other parks.
A thrill ride WITHOUT THEME, is certainly not an E-ticket in my opinion. It's generic, pre-fab enginerring.
And what park adds a new section every year?

I first visited WDW/MK as a kid in the summer of 1972. We went every year as a family vacation, but we never stayed on site. Of course at the time there was only the Poly and Contemporary, and it was near impossible to get a reservation. 
The bigger reason was that my folks simply didn't have the dollars to stay there.
Like many people, I didn't visit WDW in my early 20's. I was a college kid with no money, and I was too cool to vacation with my parents. As I got settled, I returned to WDW. It was a different place with Epcot (then named EPCOT Center), Disney/MGM Studios, and a bunch of hotel resorts. We since have visited multiple times per year, curently four times per year.

I'm not quite sure why I just typed my life's history.  Feel free to skip that part if anyone re-reads this post.  
I guess that was the long way to tell you that I visted often in the 70's, 90's, 00's, but very little in the 80's. 

Did I notice a difference in maintenance???
Truly hard to tell from when I was a kid. I remember everything always being new & shiny. Then again, it WAS new & shiny.
My point?- It is much more difficult to maintain a park that is 35 years old, than when it is brand new.

My point about you not visiting often-- Well, "brazen" may have not been the best choice of words.
What I'm trying to say is that we visit often enough to see tons of the refurbishment taking place. The amount of constant maintenance that I see just never ceases to amaze me. 
You may not be awe-struck by that if you only visit a few days every couple of years.

In closing I will say that if I had to bet on one place in WDW where you would be more likely to find a rude CM, it would be the GF.

***Edited to add: Don't forget about the new Extreme Stunt Show in MGM... Another E-ticket in many guests opinion.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> When over 20 million are willing to PAY to be AOL users and another 100 million plus are willing to put up with Microsoft products shear numbers don't tell a story except to highlight what may be the lowest common denominator.  Usually, but not always, the best has a limited rather than a mass audience.



This is what I was thinking.  The popular choice is not always the best choice (speaking in the generic).  I'm not much of a follower so popular opinion isn't of much value to me in making decisions for myself. 

This isn't about who is right and who is wrong.  It's about personal preference and what started this thread is one person saying (NOT QUOTING) "what keeps pulling you back there?"

It's obviously the vacation of choice for many people, and for others, it's in the top 5 or 10, but for many of us, it doesn't even make the list.  This thread has been quite interesting to me (a non-Disney person) because of the common themes.  Magic, escapism, reliving childhood...  no, I don't get it, but at least now I know why!!


----------



## Carl D (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				geekette said:
			
		

> It's obviously the vacation of choice for many people, and for others, it's in the top 5 or 10, but for many of us, it doesn't even make the list.  This thread has been quite interesting to me (a non-Disney person) because of the common themes.  Magic, escapism, reliving childhood...  no, I don't get it, but at least now I know why!!


I'm just curious. Have you been to Disney? If so, when and how many times? Where did you stay?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm just as interested in why people don't like Disney, as some people are interested in why we do like Disney.

Thanks


----------



## Carl D (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> Now I miss what it once was and find many of the new additions to be money makers for Disney rather than an improved experience for the guests.  So it goes in the corporate world and Disney is big business.


John, you may like Bob Iger at the helm. He has pledged to concentrate on improving the core product instead of wild expansion.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> I'm just curious. Have you been to Disney? If so, when and how many times? Where did you stay?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I'm just as interested in why people don't like Disney, as some people are interested in why we do like Disney.
> 
> Thanks



My first response is No, but then I remember being in Anaheim for Dad's business when I was 17 and we went to Disneyland.  We were campers and I'm not sure if we were adjacent to the park or the other side of town, I don't know.  

I did watch Wonderful World as a kid, and love Walt and his vision!  Donald Duck in Mathematics Land was a longtime favorite.

But, I never dreamed of being a princess, never bought into the Happily Ever After, don't care about the kid videos (don't have kids, by the way) and didn't really get to sit around in dreamland as a kid - I was an athlete and didn't get to watch Saturday morning cartoons and then had to have a job.  We had real life to contend with and had fun when we could, but didn't have money to fly to Florida.  There wasn't any big attempt to watch us watch something in wonder.  I was Kid 3 - most of the time no one was watching me at all.  

I did spend many happy summer vacations going to MANY amusement parks (I live in Indiana - Cedar Point was an annual excursion, as our travels broadened, we went to many Six Flags, Great Americas, etc).  Ride-wise, Disneyland didn't do it for me.  Cedar Point had much better, faster, taller, blah blah.  We never went to shows, didn't care about the costumed characters, carnival games, etc.  Plenty of amusement parks have theme areas so I can't imagine that Disney does it a zillion times better than anyone else, altho they may have more recognizable characters.  I can understand how familiarity would pull people in.

We did things like go to the Grand Canyon or Yosemite, have a picnic lunch at Norris Dam.  I'm glad I got to see a lot of the west before so many fires destroyed so much.  I guess you could say my parents were more interested in having us see the country, altho, it wasn't really about us, the kids, it was about The Family.

I've been in Florida maybe twice in my life - once for spring break in hs (Destin, we got rained out) and then last February DH and I took a long weekend in Miami to escape winter.  Florida in general doesn't really have a strong pull on me - I won't retire there - TOO HOT AND HUMID!  

So, escapism and magic and wonder...  these just aren't practical considerations for me.  Don't get me wrong - I can play make believe with the best of them, I just don't think it's necessary to spend a lot of money or travel a long distance to get to the "happiest place on earth" because I've been plenty happy with never being there.  I can escape into the privacy of my own back yard and pretend I'm on a warm sunny beach.  That is more appealing to me than any amusement park, and I get to skip the pesky costumed Mickey's.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				geekette said:
			
		

> I just don't think it's necessary to spend a lot of money or travel a long distance to get to the "happiest place on earth" because I've been plenty happy with never being there.  I can escape into the privacy of my own back yard and pretend I'm on a warm sunny beach.  That is more appealing to me than any amusement park, and I get to skip the pesky costumed Mickey's.


I do respect your opinion, but I also should point out a couple of things.

-- Walt Disney World is a whole different experience than Disneyland. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it until you've actually seen the enormity of it.

-- WDW is nothing like an "amusement park".

-- Just a point of interest, the "happiest place on earth" is Disneyland, not WDW.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Carl, I'll just respond to your questions.  I do expect more than 1-2 major new attractions in a park over a decade, which is what the Disney timeline has become (down from ~3 per park).  This trend is a decrease.  Replacing one film/show or fireworks/laser show with another is not really what I consider a new E-ticket though you are free to disagree.

Meanwhile, brand new multi-million-dollar coasters and simulator rides (and yes, even a new section at Dollywood) have been added yearly at several other parks, such as Dollywood, Cedar Point and others.  Universal Studios Orlando (gasp) has added or will add shortly:  Terminator 2/3D, Revenge of Mummy, Shrek 4D and Universal 360 in this decade (that's 4 in one park), not to mention all the E-ticket attractions at IOA in this decade.  Maybe without recent visits to a variety of other places, you just haven't been aware of how competitive other parks are becoming and how well some are theming their newer attractions.  After folks visit these upgraded parks, the WOW! factor at Disney may be more muted than it was for you and me, way back when.

Disney dropped a ton of money on Mission: Space only to end up with a ride that most guests cannot tolerate more than once.  It was a gamble.  They're not likely to spend as much on future experiments, IMHO.

While I have indeed encountered rude CMs at the GF, I've also met them at the Contemp, the Poly, the BoardWalk, Ft Wild Cabins and what used to be Dixie Landings as well as occasional encounters at the parks.  The first ones I ever met were at DxL, in the queue for the Jungle Cruise at MK and at a character lunch in D-MGM.  People are people and good/bad are everywhere.

Lastly, while we don't spend every waking minute at Disney parks while on our Orlando vacations, we do spend a reasonable amount of time on each one.  Our Orlando vacations have averaged 8-12 days apiece and have included many onsite stays.  I suppose it's hard for you to fathom that someone who loved all things Disney enough to work as a part-time Disney Store CM and buy DVC points could legitimately think the bloom has gradually fallen off the rose.  But as much as I still enjoy it, the gloss really has dissipated for me.  You don't need to agree.  It's JMHO -  I see more marketing and less magic these days.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Lisa P said:
			
		

> Carl, I'll just respond to your questions.  I do expect more than 1-2 major new attractions in a park over a decade, which is what the Disney timeline has become (down from ~3 per park).  This trend is a decrease.


Lisa, I don't think it's fair to compare a new growing park, to a mature park. It's impossible to add 2 or 3 E-tickets per year to the MK, while it can be done at a park in it's infancy, such as Animal Kingdom... And we are seeing improvements at AK.



> Replacing one film/show or fireworks/laser show with another is not really what I consider a new E-ticket though you are free to disagree.


I would disagree. As long as it is a fresh attraction or show, it will bring repeat guests.
In the specific case of MK fireworks, Wishes was a major improvement IMO. 



> Meanwhile, brand new multi-million-dollar coasters and simulator rides (and yes, even a new section at Dollywood) have been added yearly at several other parks, such as Dollywood, Cedar Point and others.
> Universal Studios Orlando (gasp) has added or will add shortly:  Terminator 2/3D, Revenge of Mummy, Shrek 4D and Universal 360 in this decade (that's 4 in one park), not to mention all the E-ticket attractions at IOA in this decade.


Coasters and simulators. 
Again, non themed coasters are far from an E-ticket attraction. It's an off-the-shelf, hunk of metal welded together.
Simulators, well they are generally themed, but I'm sure glad Disney has abandoned that idea. Soarin' is much different than the normal simulator, IMO.
I guess some people enjoy them though.

It's very important for some folks reading this to understand the Disney difference. I know Lisa and others are aware of this, but for others-
When Disney builds a resort or attraction, they send a team of people to "live the part".
In other words, when Disney built the Animal Kingdom Lodge, imagineers spent much time living in Africa, gathering every detail of architecture and custom. I'm not sure exactly how long the stay, but I've heard upto 6 months. This is why the Animal Kingdom Lodge captures the true essence of that part of the world. Every detail, including the Cast Members who are natives of Africa is as authentic as possible.
On the Travel Channel recently they filmed the Disney imagineers in the Himalayas while researching Expedition Everest. They spent lots of time, touring, hiking, and taking to many locals. All this just to make a "roller coaster" authentic.
Of course they do this with all projects, not just Animal Kingdom Lodge and Expedition Everest.

Now, Universal Studios seems like a decent park. I don't visit there, but none the less there is some quality there.
Island of Adventure on the other hand, appears to be the generic metal coasters.
I've never been to Dollywood, but I think it's safe to say they don't go the extra yard to theme an attraction like Disney does.




> Maybe without recent visits to a variety of other places, you just haven't been aware of how competitive other parks are becoming and how well some are theming their newer attractions.  After folks visit these upgraded parks, the WOW! factor at Disney may be more muted than it was for you and me, way back when.


Just my opinion, but I prefer fewer Disney themed quality attractions over sheer numbers.
I still get the WOW! factor after riding Pirates of the Caribbean or Haunted Mansion, even after all these years.



> Disney dropped a ton of money on Mission: Space only to end up with a ride that most guests cannot tolerate more than once.  It was a gamble.  They're not likely to spend as much on future experiments, IMHO.


We may be in agreement here. Although I love it, my wife tried it once and that will be the last.



> While I have indeed encountered rude CMs at the GF, I've also met them at the Contemp, the Poly, the BoardWalk, Ft Wild Cabins and what used to be Dixie Landings as well as occasional encounters at the parks.  The first ones I ever met were at DxL, in the queue for the Jungle Cruise at MK and at a character lunch in D-MGM.  People are people and good/bad are everywhere.


We have met rude Cast Members, but very, very few... A much, much smaller percentage than we meet at other places who deal with customer service.
Perhaps that's because I'm a very friendly person to Cast Members. I appreciate everything they do, and I let them know it.



> Lastly, while we don't spend every waking minute at Disney parks while on our Orlando vacations, we do spend a reasonable amount of time on each one.  Our Orlando vacations have averaged 8-12 days apiece and have included many onsite stays.  I suppose it's hard for you to fathom that someone who loved all things Disney enough to work as a part-time Disney Store CM and buy DVC points could legitimately think the bloom has gradually fallen off the rose.  But as much as I still enjoy it, the gloss really has dissipated for me.  You don't need to agree.  It's JMHO -  I see more marketing and less magic these days.


I know from reading your posts over the years that you were more of a Disney fan in the past.

I don't know the technical term, but there is such a thing as "the more you become familar with the excellence, the higher you raise the bar". I've seen this with friends that we've taken to Disney. The first couple of visits their jaw was on the floor. They couldn't believe how awesome things were. As the number of visits progressed, they would feel compelled to point out a light bulb that needs replacement, or soda cup left on the ground.
These things were there on their first visits, but they grew accustomed to the excellence and demanded more.


----------



## huestous (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

There's not a lot of magic sweltering in line with a grim herd.

We stopped going to WDW ~6 years ago because of the crowds and the horrific lines to get on the attractions.  IMO the "fastpass" is an abomination and only made matters worse.  Its a zero-sum game since the cycle time for a given attraction has not changed.  But it does benefit the families staying on site for multiple days.

If Disney doubled their ticket prices and cut the number of visitors in half, I'd be back.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				huestous said:
			
		

> IMO the "fastpass" is an abomination and only made matters worse.  Its a zero-sum game since the cycle time for a given attraction has not changed.  But it does benefit the families staying on site for multiple days.


I don't understand the zero-sum and cycle time statements, or why it benefits on site families. 
Could you explain?

Thanks


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> I do respect your opinion, but I also should point out a couple of things.
> 
> -- Walt Disney World is a whole different experience than Disneyland. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it until you've actually seen the enormity of it.
> 
> ...



um, well, OOPS.  Disneyland, Disneyworld, it's all the same to me (obviously).      I do appreciate the corrections.  I wasn't sure which was Happiest so I took a stab at it.  

I'm not sure I want to experience it.  What if we go and hate it?  If it "does nothing" for us, bigger is actually worse!  No, we won't try it.  I'm not interested, nor is hubby - it's not for us.  I'm merely intrigued by the (oh gees, please don't bash me!) "obsession" others have with it.  It's very interesting to me to learn how drawn people are, even after visiting year after year!

But how is it nothing like an amusement park?  I'm not talking about strip mall travelling carnivals, I also mean the permanent parks.  I guess here is where I go off into the weeds and prove how very much I don't get it.  

Disney is not the only organization to spend a lot of time and money to "get it right" - the museum I work in goes to great extremes to be authentic, to achieve the extraordinary and even attempts to transform lives with the exhibits.  Aiming for world class is not just for the big names.

We opened in 1926 and aside from travelling exhibits (several a year), have a major new exhibit or campus addition/change every year or two.  Just to put a different perspective out there, since we have less than 250 FTEs.


----------



## Dean (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

It's hard to intelligently say something is bad if one hasn't experienced it.  Even those that run in for a day or two and try to see everything really don't have enough feel to offer an intelligent opinion.  It really isn't like any other amusement park including Bush Gardens, Sea World , Universal, etc.  If one doesn't like it that's fine.  If one doesn't want to try it, that's fine also.  Just say you're ignorant of Disney and move on.  Some don't like it, some get tired of it, some convince themselves it was good and is now bad.


----------



## Neesie (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Hi Cindy,

I don't want to offend anyone either, but I'd have to agree that Disney isn't on my top 10 list either.  I guess it's to each his own.  I much prefer a place that has beautiful scenery or ambiance like Sedona, Hawaii or British Columbia.  If theres a bit of historical interest like San Antonio or New Orleans, even better!

We did go there twice in the last 20 years when our kids were pre-teens and that was enough for me.  We didn't stay in Orlando.  When in Florida we go to be Oceanfront and travelled to Orlando on a cool day.

Happy travels!


----------



## Sue K (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

As I said in an earlier post, there are Disney lovers and Disney haters.  I happen to be a Disney lover, always have been, and I still believe *NO ONE* gives you as much for your money as Disney does.  Sure, my husband and I love other vacations and we have traveled to most of the world.  We have ridden the elephants in the jungles of Thailand and fed the kangaroos, and petted the koala bears, in Australia.  There are amazing things to see and do out there!  We also love our lazy days on the beaches of Aruba.  But, for vacations with our grandchildren (and their parents) nothing compares with the allure of Disney.  It IS magical!  And please, John Chase, the historical, perennial Disney basher, don't say you still enjoy the Disney experience.  Give me a break!!!


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I sure hope no one thinks I said it was "bad" cuz I certainly didn't say it or mean it!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2006)

*Obsession?*



			
				geekette said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I want to experience it.  What if we go and hate it?  If it "does nothing" for us, bigger is actually worse!  No, we won't try it.  I'm not interested, nor is hubby - it's not for us.  I'm merely intrigued by the (oh gees, please don't bash me!) "obsession" others have with it.  It's very interesting to me to learn how drawn people are, even after visiting year after year!



It seems you're the one who is "obsessed"!  How odd.   Obsessed with someone els's obsession!? 

If you're not sure you want to experience it or, as you say... "we won't try it"..."it's not for us"... etc., etc.,

What is so interesting?

No offense to anyone but, I'm not interested in traveling to BC, Branson, Sedona or Butte and I am not intrigued by those who want to in the least.  

After visiting Orlando a couple of years ago and being TOTALLY against the whole "Disney MAGIC" if you stay onsite thing... I really want to go back and stay on site!  The we loved our condo at the Hilton, I'd like our family to feel the "Magic"  

We were so against the $90 fee.  Now here we are about to pay $175 to Manhattan Club:annoyed: !  Oh, that's for another thread! 

You and hubby are two less people we have to stand in line behind.  Less competition for OKW!  :whoopie: 

All in good fun.  To each his / her own.  Happy travels!

Kevin


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Guilty as charged!*

Well, I might be a little obsessed.     I didn't realize until just now:

1.  I get up early every morning to check DVC availability, hoping to get a week that will work for us.   Getting up at 3:30 in the a.m. may qualify as obsessed.  

2.  We also get annual passes most years, for the last seven years.  Although we don't buy them as soon as they expire.  We will go in January, close to our expirations dates, then we will wait until next October to go again, which is when we will buy our next annual passes.

3.  We are thinking of buying Disney points to add an extra five days to every week-long trip, plus I think we would like to try a Disney cruise, having never been on a cruise before.  :whoopie: 

4.  I would rather go to Disney than Hawaii.  This one really bothers Rick.  He is looking so forward to our Hawaii trip next month, one week on Maui and one week on Kauai (at Shearwater--yay!).  We leave four weeks from today, but I am going to miss the Disney Magic the entire time.  Hawaii is okay, but I would rather walk around Disney than Hawaii; I would rather watch fireworks than the boring ocean.  

5.  I keep watching a new shopping village going in near our home, beautiful new shops, well landscaped and lots of restaurants.  It reminds me of Disneyworld, and I say it every time we go over there! 

6.  I want Rick to build  miniature houses and add a little train on a hill in our backyard, so I can landscape the area like the miniature train in Epcot's World Showcase.  I also want hedges in our garden boxes, since we no longer plant vegetables there.  

7.  I am bored with 4th of July fireworks in our town because there is no Disney music and castle in the background.  

8.  We have tried most resorts in the Disney area.  How many are there?  I think we have been to at least 80% of them, many of them at least twice.  

I could go on and on.  Do you think I am a little obsessed?  Yep, guilty as charged.  Does it matter to me that people think I am obsessed. Not at all.  
I doubt that it bothers any true Disney nut  to be called obsessed.  If anyone is offended, they really are not obsessed.  

I love Disney.  John Chase doesn't dislike Disney, he can take or leave it.  He owns near Disney.  He is just over the hype.  That is okay.


----------



## Dean (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Neesie said:
			
		

> We did go there twice in the last 20 years when our kids were pre-teens and that was enough for me.  We didn't stay in Orlando.  When in Florida we go to be Oceanfront and travelled to Orlando on a cool day.


And that was my point.  Someone who goes to the beach and runs over for the day once or twice hasn't experienced the Disney experience that is being discussed by pro Disney people.  It's like Flying from the west Coast to HI for the day.  Or like seeing a certain automobile as you drive by the lot without stopping.  If you don't want to go and get the experience being discussed, your option.  It simply does not give one enough information to intelligently discuss "the Disney Experience".  It's like talking about a moonlit stroll on the beach without ever having done it or forming an opinion about the grand canyon based on photographs.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Gee whiz, is this the most hotly debated question on TUG or what? And I remember a similar back-and-forthing a few months ago. Maybe we should just make this thread a sticky and be done with it!


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

LOL...that's funny whackymother!!!

I haven't read the entire thread, but I think that most of the posters aren't debating the issue as much as trying to relate why they (the majority ) have such fond memories of DIsney and why they tend to go again and again.

If you peruse the disney discussion group boards, you will find many people who ONLY go to Disney on vacation!!! (www.mouseowners.com for DVC related discussions and www.disboards.com for general discussions on all things disney.)

I own DVC and love having it.  I also have an annual pass. These two things allow me to do Disney very differently from the commando style of past years,
I loved doing Disney commando style BUT I always felt I needed to take a vacation after my vacation!  Nowadays, it is much more relaxing!

I had an acquaintance that asked me all about DisneyWorld about 15 years ago because she was planning her families first trip there. She came back and said that they had done EVERYTHING in all the parks in one day and that they got bored and so spent the rest ofthe week at a water park. Im afraid I came to the conclusion that these people were weird...and they never became anything more than acquaintences.  But different strokes.

I have found that most people's enjoyment of Disney increases if:
1. They research and plan their trip
2. They stay onsite.
3. They set reasonable goals for 'seeing everything'
4. They make good use of fastpass, early morning or extra evening hours, slow seasons, avance dining ressies, afternoon swims, etc.

I wouldnt want to give up my Disney vacations; but I certainly wouldn;t want to give up my beach vacations, my cruise vacations or my adventure vacations either!!!!  I confess that when I hear someone say they dont like Disney, that I try to find out why and point out ways they could avoid that particular issue. But  I realize that not everyone will love the Mouse...and it makes more room for me when I go visit if they are vacationing somewhere else.


----------



## huestous (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> I don't understand the zero-sum and cycle time statements, or why it benefits on site families.
> Could you explain?
> 
> Thanks


Carl,

If the fastpass system has changed over the past  few years then what I'm about to describe may be incorrect.  My last experience with fastpass was that a single fastpass ticket was allowed at a time - that is, if I picked up a fastpass ticket for Space Mountain, I could not pick up a fastpass for another attraction until my Space Mountain ticket expired.

The cycle time for a given attraction is the time that it takes to load the guests, the transit time for the attraction (e.g. the length of the flume ride through Splash Mountain), and the time it takes to unload the guests.  Barring mechanical problems, this time is relatively constant.  WDW knows exactly how many times a given attraction should cycle per unit time.

Fastpass has no affect on the cycle time.  But it does affect the average time guests spend in line.  If some individuals are getting on faster, some individuals are waiting longer.  The time spent in the line that is not a fastpass lane is longer than if the fastpass did not exist.

If you come to WDW for a day with the intent on packing in all the attractions that you can between shows, dining, etc, fastpass is a net detriment.  You may breeze through some, but you more than pay for it with your time otherwise, since the majority of the attractions you hit will not be with the benefit of fastpass.

Now if you're staying onsite for multiple days, time is on your side.  If you insist on hitting it hard everyday like the families coming for a single day, then the fastpass has no unique benefit for you.  But since you don't have to go for the gusto on a single day, you could choose to visit fewer attractions on a given day, and use the fastpass on the majority of the attractions that you attend.  Your time spent in line will be considerably less.  But since the cycle time is constant, that cost of that time savings to you is being distributed to others.

I used to love WDW.  There are simply too many people in the park for me to enjoy the day there anymore.  Its difficult to stop and look and feel the wonder with the crowd constantly pushing.


----------



## Dean (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				huestous said:
			
		

> Carl,
> 
> If the fastpass system has changed over the past  few years then what I'm about to describe may be incorrect.  My last experience with fastpass was that a single fastpass ticket was allowed at a time - that is, if I picked up a fastpass ticket for Space Mountain, I could not pick up a fastpass for another attraction until my Space Mountain ticket expired.
> 
> ...


The fast pass has changed somewhat.  You can get another ticket once your ride window has opened OR 2 hours has passed, which ever comes first.  In addition, some fastpass sites are not connected to the system and function independently allowing additional fast pass procurement, Disney rotates which ones these are.  No question one who does not have a fast pass will wait much longer than without the system.  I'm sure WDW would like to give on property guests the same perk as at Universal, but the numbers just don't add up.  What they could do, and have talked about, is adding a pay option for a super fast pass or adding that option to high end packages.

Some rides cycle numbers are fixed and others can be adjusted by adding more units, more personnel and by reducing the length of the ride.


----------



## Sydney (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

WDW, been there done that. It was fun, now it's done.

We took our four precious littlies last year and despite the long lines and days, all six of us thoroughly enjoyed it.

So much more to see in the world though.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I completely disagree.  

You just need to map out your day ahead of time.  I know it sounds "comando-like" and some folks don't like to plan as much, but I get a ton done.  

I can actually do all the important rides and attractions in Magic Kingdom in six hours if I get there before the park opens and enter right at 9.

Here's what I usually do:

Enter
Pull a fastpass for Space Mountain
Ride Buzz Lightyear
Go to Fantasy Land and ride Pooh, Peter Pan, Snow White.  
Back to tomorrow land and ride space mountain. (It's now about 10)
Do Haunted Mansion
Go to Frontier Land and pull a fastpass for Splash Mountain
Do Big Thunder Mountain (still not mush wait at 10:30).
Go to Adventure Land and do the Jungle Cruise
Ride Pirates of the Caribbean
Back to Splash Mountain (pull another fast pass on either SM or BTM)
Eat lunch (it's now about 12:30)
Watch Philharmagic
Back to Tomorrow Land
Pull a fast pass to Space Mountain
Watch Carousel of Progress or do something else in that area
Back down mainstreet.  
Do something in Liberty Square (Hall of Presidents) or go to Tom Sawyer Island.
Watch the 3pm parade
Go on BTM or SM with Fast Pass
Go back through Adventure Land and see SFR Tree House, Tiki Room
Back to Tomorrow Land.  One more time on Space Mountain.
Down mainstreet and leave.

I've done this during peak times and have never waited in any single line more than 15 minutes.

I've done similar days at all of the other parks.



			
				huestous said:
			
		

> If you come to WDW for a day with the intent on packing in all the attractions that you can between shows, dining, etc, fastpass is a net detriment.  You may breeze through some, but you more than pay for it with your time otherwise, since the majority of the attractions you hit will not be with the benefit of fastpass.


----------



## suesam (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I am not sure what it is about Disney either. Las Vegas offends me, depresses me because of all the concrete and Disney awes me. Really does not make much sense! 

I will never forget the first time my dh and I went to WDW. We were walking down Mainstreet USA and dh started singing the song they were playing. My husband NEVER sings. That is what makes WDW amazing, it makes you sing!! Almost makes me teary just thinking about it! I will never forget that. They're doing something right, they really are. 

Sue


----------



## ngmaui (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

Wow Big Matt, you should start a website or write a book.  Nice Information!  By the way, I am a huge Disney Fan as well and have been to Orlando about 10 times from the Northeast in my 32 years of life and the first trip was at 7.  I cant get enough of that place.  It is magical every time.  Now I need to pick the best Time Share to make my future return stays even better...


----------



## gmarine (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				ngmaui said:
			
		

> Wow Big Matt, you should start a website or write a book.  Nice Information!  By the way, I am a huge Disney Fan as well and have been to Orlando about 10 times from the Northeast in my 32 years of life and the first trip was at 7.  I cant get enough of that place.  It is magical every time.  Now I need to pick the best Time Share to make my future return stays even better...




Pick up the Unofficial Guide to Disney. It has very efficient touring plans and detailed info on waiting times and reasons to see certain attractions at certain times with minimal backtracking.


----------



## huestous (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				Big Matt said:
			
		

> I've done this during peak times and have never waited in any single line more than 15 minutes.


Our only experience at WDW has been during spring break.
Our wait in the fastpass lane was never less than 15 minutes. And ~2 hrs after the park opened, the lines at the big attractions ranged from 45-75 minutes.


----------



## Dean (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*



			
				huestous said:
			
		

> Our only experience at WDW has been during spring break.
> Our wait in the fastpass lane was never less than 15 minutes. And ~2 hrs after the park opened, the lines at the big attractions ranged from 45-75 minutes.


During truly peak times one needs to take a more aggressive approach.  That means going when the gates open, usually 30 minutes prior to the announced time.  Being willing to rush to certain high demand choices, being willing to cross over from one side to the other then back again.  The only other approach that makes sense during peak times is to go later in the day and stay till absolutely closing time.

One of the advantages of frequent trips is that you don't feel you have to do that much on any specific trip and you can relax.  It also allows one to pick an admission media that is more cost effective per day than some others.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I've been there during spring break and didn't have the same experience.  Maybe you rode on different rides than our family, or maybe it has worsened since 2003 when we were there during that time period.  

I didn't have that experience in the past two summers when it was very crowded.  

I do agree that the big attractions get to very long queues quickly.  80-90 minute waits aren't uncommon.  That's why fast pass is essential.




			
				huestous said:
			
		

> Our only experience at WDW has been during spring break.
> Our wait in the fastpass lane was never less than 15 minutes.


----------



## ACrider333 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Disney? Please Explain the allure*

I had never been to WDW and neither had my kids (boys, 6 and 9).  My husband had been once as a teen ager.  We went for a week and May and had a great time.  

I enjoyed it immensely for a lot of reasons:  we had the trip planned for over a year - the anticipation and little surprise "gifts from Mickey" was fun in and of itself.  I did spend a lot of time reading up and planning out a general idea of what parks we would go to on what days, which really paid off.  Didn't have the day mapped out ride by mind, but had a general guideline which ended up working very well.  We had a few things we might had done differently (skip Dinoland in AK!), but hind sight is 20/20 and the mishaps added character to the vacation themselves.  The weather great, the crowds not bad, the fast pass system was great and between the pre planning and the fast pass, I don't think we ever waited for any ride more than 20 minutes and that didn't happen often.  I didn't make a big deal of out the planning aspect though so my family didn't feel any commando-effects (I hope!); it just flowed.  It was nice to have a general plan and avoid the decision making dilemmas once we were there.  In the morning when the question came up What are we going to do today, I could say easily what the plan was.  Also, while there so many things have pre-shows or lots of paraphenalia to look at when you are waiting that it hardly seems like waiting.  Some line areas had a lot of cool stuff to look at but no wait so we had people passing us while we stopped to look around, that seemed odd!  And, we made sure to have "down" time each day to just go back to the resort and play in the water, do a little reading and journaling and souvenier shopping.  We had a few cranky moments here and there but overall I look back on it as a wonderful Disney experience.  Meeting the characters was very great, they were always friendly.  My 9 year old wasn't into that so much, after he met the main 4-5 or so; but 6 year old wanted photos and autographs with everyone so it was fun to experience that "magic" with him.  I am glad we didn't wait to go any longer or I would have missed that experience.  Glad we didn't go sooner though either - a lot of the rides and some shows are very loud and dark and my 6 year old was on the line about liking them or not at this time; a year ago he would have not enjoyed them at all.  So all in all our timing was just right.

All that being said, we got our fill and am not in a hurry to go back.  The rides are fairly mild for the most part and though we loved the shows, the boys were "showed out" after awhile.  I don't think we are a yearly WDW family.  Next time we go down, we'll check out US, SW, etc.  But, from what I hear, especially in sharing our experience with others, is that Disney updates their rides and shows as new shows and characters come out and retire others; there were quite a few things under new construction just this time.  So maybe in 4-5 years, we'll go back to see what is new and enjoy the nostalgia from our first visit.  We all would have liked to spend more time in Epcot, that was one park we ran out of time to really check everything out.

Conclusion:  definitely glad we went once; no big pull to make it an annual event; will probably go back in a few years (and probably have a very different type of experience, hopefully just as good though!)


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 8, 2006)

For us, Disneyland (Anaheim) is very special from the point of view of lifetime memories.  We both went several times as kids, later in college we went there together, then after we were married, have taken our children there throughout the various stages of raising them, and have terrific memories of each stage of life.   Our youngest two turned 15 last Feb. and requested a day at Disney/California Adventure for their birthday.  It was magic all over again.  We returned two weeks later with our older son home from college on Spring break, taking advantage of the 2 days for one price.  This had a twist, as we all returned to the hotel about 7:30 pm, and the boys stayed there while we "older folks" returned to the park until near closing.  This was one of the most memorable times we've had at Mickey's Place.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree with you.  These memories are priceless for your family.   

Yes, the original Disneyland is magical and certainly in the summer when they have their fireworks every night.  I don't think they have the light parade anymore.  We can set our clock with the fireworks as we can hear and see it from our house and from the marina too.  You can see it even from Long Beach or any city near Disneyland in Anaheim.


----------



## elaine (Aug 9, 2006)

*we only go a peak times, also and love it--but you have to plan*

we bought 10 visit passes, plus 5 visit waterpark and use 2X for 1 week (1 at beginning and 1 towards end of week), and 1X waterpark.  

For the parks, we know it will be awful by lunch, so we go early AM, go to back of park and ride key rides (we walk onto thunder mountain and ride it 2-3X in 20 minutes).  Then we hit a parade, story hour, etc.--then we decide to grab lunch or just leave.

We stay at a nice, off-site TS.  In afternoon, we enjoy pools, etc. for a few hours, eat dinner at TS, then head back to another park--usually MGM and watch some shows and do a few rides until about 10 PM, then we sleep in the next day and veg. and enjoy the pools.

I refuse to wait even 30 minutes in line--and never have--even at Easter, etc.  Sometimes we miss a key ride (no dumbo today)--but we promise kids to hit it the next time we visit.

On "off" days, we hang out at pools, guys play golf, kids play putt-putt, etc. and then do an early dinner show--arabian horses, etc.  Or, sometimes we go over to AK lodge look at animals, etc. and then eat at Boma's.

It's a great trip for all--and decent bang for the buck! Can't wait to go again this Spring--still not boring after 4 years.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Elaine, as usual you are well planned*

Great schedule for a family not to get too tired and enjoy the TS experience too!


----------



## Jimster (Aug 9, 2006)

*Disney*

I have read this thread and the more I read it the more I find this a waste of time.   As I and other posters have said "if you have to explain it then, you don't get it"  You might as well ask someone to explain God or the meaning of life.  Inasmuch as we are a highly pluralistic society now, some people are just not going to come to the table with the necessary cultural background and understanding.  The other point is that the allure of Disney is more than a theme park.  Disney is more than a theme park.  One poster said "been there done that."  Oh yeah, did they go to the Disney Institute, go to typhon lagoon or pleasure island, eat at the Polynesian, go to Disney Quest, view the Disney films or stay on the property?   The obvious answer from the post was no.  As with many posters they were referring to a theme park and in many cases just the Magic Kingdom.  I would suggest they weren't there and they didn't do that and probably had no clue that they didn't.   Some people just don't like theme parks.  We could just as easily entitle this thread "Do you like theme parks? or  How do you like Six Flags?"  Of course, that wouldn't come anywhere near answering the question posed nor would it be particularly relevant.  I think all of this is beating a dead horse.  For those that don't like theme parks, duly noted but please don't lump your dislike for theme parks under the general rubric of Disney because we are not talking about the same thing.  And yes you probably did stand in line for a long time.  That is inherent in theme parks.  What did they expect it would be like?  But it is only an indictment of the theme park.  For those not understanding the allure, are you further along in understanding the meaning of life because you are talking about something which is neither quantifiable nor empirical?  For those that require an empirical answer I suggest 4.5 ergs times the mass divided by acceleration using base 7.62.  It is just as meaningless as any other explanation.  Personally, I think it is time to stop beating this dead horse and close the thread.


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2006)

*Let's stay on topic*

Jim...and all others,

If you are tired of this thread, then simply stop reading it.  No one is forcing you to keep reading this.  I don't find this topic harmful or insulting to anyone, and there is no valid reason to close it.

However, I do find the comment that those in a pluralistic society who don't fully appreciate Disney are lacking in cultural understanding a bit insulting...and dramatically off target.  

This thread will remain open, but I ask everyone to keep their comments appropriate.  

Steve
Florida Moderator


----------



## elaine (Aug 9, 2006)

*so, back on topic--I don't know what the allure is--but I keep coming back and back!*

We even watch the disney promo video they send out sometimes just for fun! I don't know that that puts us in a higher cultural food chain, though----but it's pretty fun!!


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I don't particularly like any amusement park as a way to vacation--but I'm always willing to take the kids and try to have some fun.   Having lots of time helps...I never try to do a park in a day.  Also, it's OK to say we missed something.  The last time we went to WDW with my spouse (I usually get to take the kids myself), he bought a book on WDW and how to schedule time.  We teased him (he'd rather read about the experience than have it...), however, it was a great help.  I'd recommend the book...can't remember the name (look on Amazon.com).


----------



## Indea88 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quite frankly, Disney is like a religious experience..!! I just stand there in awe and weep at the site of the entrance Call it what ever you like, the magic, pixie dust, fantasy. I must have had many wonderful memories of that place as a child. Your transformed into make believe for a period, and who doesn't want a little of that for themselves and the family? Disney service is world renowed, wish other establishments could learn some hospitality from the mouse!!! A Disney cruise is the ultimate in service and safety on a family vacation. 7 months and counting!!!:whoopie: Andie   cruisecrates.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree completely, Indea88!  Disney is magic, but the magic would not be there without the Disney service with a smile.


----------



## cindi (Aug 9, 2006)

It makes me smile.    

It makes me happy.     

It makes me feel good.   :whoopie: 

My husband said that the happiest he sees me is at Disney.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 10, 2006)

One of the best things they've come up with in recent years is the Fast Pass.  We've been able to do far more in one visit since they've instituted that system.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 10, 2006)

As my wife says....

"It's the happy place!" 

Rule #1 in my house

Happy wife, happy life!

We go to Disney................ See you there!


----------



## Jollyhols (Aug 20, 2006)

A few years ago myself and my husband visited Orlando to attend an exhibition.  Disney had never appealed to me but as we were there we attended a timeshare presentation (bad move, we bought one and regretted it later) and got discounted Disney tickets.   We went to Disney and loved it.  We have no children and it seems to be that it is the one placed adults can be children themselves and have great fun.  I love Epcot, Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom - I think MGM needs quite a bit of updating though.
We have been back several times since!


----------



## Jollyhols (Aug 22, 2006)

Further thoughts.  Although myself and my partner enjoy Disney in general, including Animal Kingdom, we both feel that the animal enclosures could be a little larger for the animals, in particular the tigers.  I realise that this would mean that they may not come as close to the viewing areas but on the other hand the animals' welfare should be paramount.  In my opinion, anyway.
We have been there for five years running now and sometimes (admittedly not last year) at least one of the tigers was continually pacing up and down, a sign of stress I understand.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Blinky Sneakers In Adult Sizes.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Like so many of the tiny tots out there in the neighborhoods & shopping malls of America, my grandson has a pair of blinky sneakers he likes to wear -- you know, the ones that have flashing red lights built into the edges of the soles, so that there's a mini-lightshow with every step.
> 
> Well, unlike most old grandfathers out there, I just happen to have a pair of eBay size 13 Asics Gel sneakers with red flashing light bulbs factory-installed in back right above the heels, embedded in the molded rubber.  I think of them as my Alzheimer's shoes -- if I stray off someday completely out of it after the rest of my mind goes, The Chief Of Staff can tell the authorities to watch for an old coot wandering around lost in sneakers that flash red at the heels with every step.  Shouldn't be that hard to spot.
> 
> ...


Click here for adult-size light-up sneakers. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mecllap (Jun 11, 2011)

So I see this is an old thread.  Wonder if OP has checked back in, and tried a Disney trip again.  Apparently OP did not get the Magic on his/her visit.  These days doing a lot of advance research is pretty essential for a new or infrequent visitor.   I have loved the Disney parks for over 50 years -- guess I got it right away as a 12 yo.  And I have taken lots of other vacations, and gone lots of other great places, but it's still fun to go back to WDW or DLR every so often (sometimes skip a year or three, sometimes 2-3 times in one year).  
Love the beauty, imagination, creativity, etc.  And fun (I always manage to have fun even when its hot and crowded)!


----------

